
2008 Color Trends - pius
http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2008/01/09/happy-blue-year-2008-color-trends/
======
ed
Picking a favorite single color seems about as pointless as picking a favorite
key on a piano. It's not the color that matters, but how the color interacts
with those around it.

~~~
eru
I like the fifth black key from the left.

------
tptacek
I can't do anything with this "information". It seems utterly arbitrary.

------
edw519
I hope the code I'm writing today will be bringing someone value 20 years from
now.

(5 years ago, while working on a local company's packaged software, I came
across a program that I had written for the software vendor 10 years earlier.
Weird.)

Somehow, "2008 Color Trends" seems pretty unimportant in the grand scheme of
things.

